# tu t'en doutes (s'en douter)



## cassan

Hola,

Je ne comprends pas le sens de ce qui est en rouge dans la phrase ci-dessous:

_comme tu t'en doutes, on n'a jamais été  aussi près de la date accordée.

_que no douter es dudar??

Gracias, merci

=)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Aquí traduciría por: _como imaginas_./ co_mo puedes imaginar_. Pero habra más propuestas, espera un poco.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Como puedes suponer...

Es sólo otra opción más.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## cassan

Hola,

Tengo confusión por ejemplo en la siguiente frase:

_je *m'en doute* que tu sois le résponsable du vol, parce que je te connaîs et je sais que tu es une personne honête.
_
yo quiero decir:

_Dudo que tú seas responsable del robo porque te conozco y sé que eres una persona honesta._

Está bien o estoy diciendo todo lo contrario 

Muchas gracias
=)


----------



## Domtom

cassan said:


> yo quiero decir:
> 
> _Dudo que tú seas responsable del robo porque te conozco y sé que eres una persona honesta._


 
Yo diría _« je ne pense pas que tu sois responsable_ (sin acentos)_ du vol, parce que je te connais _(sin acentos) _et je sais que tu es une personne honnête_ (con dos enes seguidas). _»_ 
_-_



cassan said:


> Hola,
> 
> Tengo confusión por ejemplo en la siguiente frase:
> 
> _je *m'en doute* que tu sois le résponsable du vol, parce que je te connaîs et je sais que tu es une personne honête._
> 
> yo quiero decir:
> 
> _Dudo que tú seas responsable del robo porque te conozco y sé que eres una persona honesta._
> 
> Está bien o estoy diciendo todo lo contrario
> 
> Muchas gracias
> =)


 
En efecto, si dices

_je *m'en doute *que tu sois __le responsable du vol..._

estás diciendo:

_me figuro que tú eres el responsable del robo..._

Por otra parte, creo que es mejor

_je m'en doute que tu *es*... _en vez de _que tu *sois.*_
*-*


----------



## olivierchrist

ne pas confondre :

je m'en doute que ... = je crois bien que ...

je doute que ... = je ne crois pas que ...

un beso

olivier

_Dudo que tú seas responsable del robo porque te conozco y sé que eres una persona honesta._

_Je doute que tu sois responsable du vol car je te connais et je sais que tu es une personne honnête._


----------



## Domtom

olivierchrist said:


> _Dudo que tú seas responsable del robo porque te conozco y sé que eres una persona *honesta HONRADA*._
> 
> _Je doute que tu sois responsable du vol car je te connais et je sais que tu es une personne honnête._


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour



cassan said:


> Hola,
> 
> Tengo confusión por ejemplo en la siguiente frase:
> 
> _je *m'en doute* que tu sois le résponsable du vol  , parce que je te connaîs et je sais que tu es une personne honête._
> 
> yo quiero decir:
> 
> _Dudo que tú seas responsable del robo porque te conozco y sé que eres una persona honesta._
> 
> Está bien o estoy diciendo todo lo contrario
> 
> Muchas gracias
> =)


 
En este caso, si te empeñas en emplear el pronombre tendrás que alargar la frase en francés y emplear el indicativo:
_Je me doute bien que tu n´es pas l´auteur du vol...._

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Domtom said:


> En efecto, si dices
> 
> _je *m'en doute *que tu sois __le responsable du vol..._
> 
> estás diciendo:
> 
> _me figuro que tú eres el responsable del robo..._
> 
> Por otra parte, creo que es mejor
> 
> _je m'en doute que tu *est ES*... _en vez de _que tu *sois.*_
> *-*


----------



## cassan

Merci à tous, toutes

Je vois plus claire, mais sauf ça:



> En este caso, si te empeñas en emplear el pronombre tendrás que alargar la frase en francés y emplear el indicativo:
> _Je me doute bien que tu n´es pas l´auteur du vol...._



Lá je suis à nouveau confondue: _Je me doute bien que tu n´es pas l´auteur du vol....

_comment je dois comprendre ça car je vois que il y a la negation ne pas, donc si on traduis c'est: dudo que no seas el responsable del robo. Es decir, sí creo que tú eres el responsable del robo 

merci, gracias
=)


----------



## plemy

la clave aquí es el "en". Trataré de explicar.
douter = dudar
se douter = figurarse
pero no lo puedes usar a secas, necesariamente debe haber un _complément d'objet (indirect_ en este caso)
se douter de quelque chose = figurarse de algo
Y en francés tienes el *en* que te permite hacer referencia a algo mencionado antes o que todo el mundo conoce o que a nadie le importa especificar...
s'en douter = imaginárselo
¿Estamos?


----------



## totor

Domtom said:


> En efecto, si dices
> 
> _je *m'en doute *que tu sois __le responsable du vol..._
> 
> estás diciendo:
> 
> _me figuro que tú eres el responsable del robo..._



Yo coincido con Domtom. *Se douter* también significa *sospechar*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re hola,



totor said:


> Yo coincido con Domtom. *Se douter* también significa *sospechar*.


 
Exacto, de ahí que si no hay duda sobre la inocencia habrá que poner lo que sigue en forma negativa.

- Je me doute bien que tu es le voleur: estoy convencido de tu culpabilidad
- je me doute bien que tu n´es pas le voleur: estoy convencido de tu inociencia.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## herreros

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> En este caso, si te empeñas en emplear el pronombre tendrás que alargar la frase en francés y emplear el indicativo:
> _Je me doute bien que tu n´es pas l´auteur du vol...._
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 

Hola a todos.
Ya que sale el tema del pronombre en, quisiera hacer dos preguntas, y de verdad que siento romper un poco la línea de este hilo, pero me reconcome por dentro. Son estas:
¿Por qué hay que poner el pronombre 'en'; qué "pinta" ahí?
¿Por qué tras el uso del pronombre 'en', como dice Cintia, hay que poner el verbo en indicativo? ¿siempre es en indicativo?

Un saludo a todos y muchísimas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- Si te fijas en mis ejemplos, no he utilizado el _en_. Aunque no sea incorrecto creo que hace la frase más pesada.
- En règle general el en se emplea para recordar de lo que se ha hablado antes.
- en esta escena:
-1- Llega el reo y el poli lo recibe y antes de que éste hable le dice: "Je me doute bien que tu n´es pas le voleur" 
-2- El reo ya ha proclamado su inociencia y el poli dice: "Je m' en doute bien que tu n´es pas le voleur"
- El empleo del modo verbal no depende del _en_, sino del verbo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## herreros

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## cassan

Merci pout toutes les aclarations. 

Maintenant c'est très claire. 

Saludos,
=)


----------



## Owttye

*cassan,* tal como en otro thread titulado" Uno un 'Uno' mas general", está el mismo verbo "douter", que significa figurar o como tu dices tambien es dudar, pero no solamente significa dudar sino tambien sospechar, el cual opino que igualmente cabe en la frase. Espero te sirva *cassan.*



cassan said:


> Hola,
> 
> Je ne comprends pas le sens de ce qui est en rouge dans la phrase ci-dessous:
> 
> _comme tu t'en doutes, on n'a jamais été aussi près de la date accordée._
> 
> que no douter es dudar??
> 
> Gracias, merci
> 
> =)


----------



## nattyross

Salut!
L'autre jour j'ai lu un dialogue que c'était come ca...

-C'est pas du tout ton genre hein?
-Oui, je sais... *je m'en doutais bien*!

L'expression en rouge est: me lo imaginaba! 

c'est bien ?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Nattyross:

Sí, es esto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Henry Days

Hola a todos
El contexto es, en el siglo XVIII, que el Parlamento cree tener derechos tan antiguos como el rey.
"La thèse royale est, *on s'en doute*, fort différente".

No acierto con la traducción y quizá tampoco con el sentido: 
... obviamente
... sin dudas
... como se puede imaginar

El CNRTL, en "douter", II, dice que esta forma es "tener alguna idea somera de algo", pero no registra esta forma exacta, que parece una frase hecha.
¿Alguna ayuda?


----------



## digya12

Hola:
No es una frase hecha, "se douter de quelque chose" significa intuir algo, sospechar de algo.


----------



## jprr

como se supone /se sospecha
como es de suponer / de sospechar
..., no extraña , ...


----------



## Henry Days

Muchas gracias a todos.
Le mejor para mi texto creo que es "como se puede sospechar".
Abrazos


----------



## RajibDavid

On dit "ce dont je m'en fous". Si on suit cet exemple, peut-on dire "ce dont je m'en doute" ou "ce dont je me doute"? Merci!


----------



## digya12

RajibDavid said:


> On dit "ce dont je m'en fous".



"On" fait des erreurs grammaticales  !! "On" devrait dire "ce dont je me fous".

Bisous,
D


----------



## Paquita

RajibDavid said:


> On dit "ce dont je m'en *me* fous". Si on suit cet exemple, peut-on dire "ce dont je m'en doute" ou "ce dont je me doute"? Merci!



Pero depende de cómo lo encajas en el resto de la frase. Es preferible "je m'en doute".


----------



## RajibDavid

Mais, c'est comment :  _ je m'en fous de leurs opinions_   ou  _je me fous de leurs opinions_ ? _Je me doute de son intention_ ou _je m'en doute de   son intention_?


----------



## Paquita

Pensaba haber sido clara ...
Si quieres hablar correctamente, no pones "en" y "de" en la misma frase.
Si estás tan furioso que gritas, puede que pongas los dos, pero con una coma y otra palabra para enfatizar :   _ je m'en fous, moi, de leurs opinions_ ! _je m'en doute, moi,  de   son intention_ !


----------



## RajibDavid

Paquit& said:


> Pensaba haber sido clara ...
> Si quieres hablar correctamente, no pones "en" y "de" en la misma frase.
> Si estás tan furioso que gritas, puede que pongas los dos, pero con una coma y otra palabra para enfatizar :   _ je m'en fous, moi, de leurs opinions_ ! _je m'en doute, moi,  de   son intention_ !



¿Cómo sería la opción correcta? ¿Ustedes sí dicen por ejemplo _je me fous de leurs opinions _​o suena raro?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Claro que decimos "je me fous de", pero no "je m'en fous de". Eso te explica Paquita.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

